# my new Ottatis



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

got them from rollerdoneks


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

hens are in here


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice ES Blong. I see you still have some homers too


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Very pretty! LOVE them!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks ...and yes ..when you get pigeon in your blood it doesn't leave!


----------

